# Some problems with "automount".



## Nureo (May 6, 2016)

Hello to everyone there!

So, here is my problem. I did install "automount".

It works with USB and CD/DVD devices. But here is the thing: I can't move archives into the USB device, I can only copy them from the USB to the machine; also I can't burn ISO images in a CD or DVD (I proved with Brasero and Xfburn).

What I am doing wrong? Maybe I didn't get a step.


----------

